# Wer ist die schönste frau der Welt?



## Schmidl (8 Feb. 2010)

möchte mal eure meinung zu diesem thema wissen


----------



## Punisher (8 Feb. 2010)

Meine


----------



## mw19.exe (8 Feb. 2010)

Punisher seine


----------



## redbull999 (8 Feb. 2010)

mw19.exe schrieb:


> Punisher seine



Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Feb. 2010)

*Ooh Haa ... *


----------



## mark lutz (8 Feb. 2010)

na unsere Tali wer den sonst


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Feb. 2010)

Lena gercke


----------



## Stoney (14 März 2010)

SHAKIRA:thumbup::hearts:


----------



## NAFFTIE (14 März 2010)

mark lutz schrieb:


> na unsere Tali wer den sonst



genau Talimausi The Queen of Pain ääääää Rain meinte ich :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (15 März 2010)

Lena Gercke, Sophie Marceau und Alyssa Milano sind für mich die drei schönsten Frauen der Welt.


----------



## Muli (17 März 2010)

*Meine Freundin *

Wobei die vom Punisher auch nicht verkehrt ist


----------



## Scofield (17 März 2010)

Na, Hila Bronstein natürlich! Wer den sonst!



 

 




Die von Punisher geht aber auch!


----------



## Sweet Secret (17 März 2010)

ich finde susan sideropoulos super sie sieht klasse aus


----------



## milfhunter257 (22 Mai 2010)

simone thomalla ^^


----------



## Rumpelmucke (22 Mai 2010)

Eine Kombination aus Sandra Bullock, Nicole Scherzinger, Katja Woywood, Halle Berry, der kleinen Thomalla und ungefähr 10-20 anderen. Und trotzdem käme nichts dabei heraus, was so einzigartig wäre wie jede einzelne.


----------



## Stefan24100 (30 Mai 2010)

*Hilary Duff*:hearts::hearts::drip::drip:


----------



## Katzun (30 Mai 2010)

ganz klar, christina aguilera:thumbup:


----------



## Xtinalover (30 Mai 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> ganz klar, christina aguilera:thumbup:



kann mich katzun nur anschließen. chrissi ist die schönste von allen.


----------



## neman64 (31 Mai 2010)

Christina Aguliera.:thumbup:


----------



## djrush (2 Juni 2010)

Eindeutig Christina Aguilera


----------



## Mücke 67 (2 Juni 2010)

verona ist die geilste von Allen


----------



## Endgamer77 (27 Juni 2010)

Alyssa Milano!


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Juni 2010)

*Nix da  Kate Beckinsale ist die schönste auf der Welt :WOW::WOW:*​


----------



## maacccc (28 Juni 2010)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Juni 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Meine



Stimmt nicht. Stimmt gar nicht. MEINE


----------



## begoodtonite (28 Juni 2010)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## Role68 (29 Juni 2010)

Ich hab zwar noch nicht alle Frauen auf dieser Welt gesehen, aber die schönste die mir persönlich begegnet ist, das war Yvonne Catterfeld. Einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Endgamer77 (3 Juli 2010)

Ich mag Yvonne Catterfeld`s Alien Augen nicht


----------



## MWcrazyhorse (8 Juli 2010)

Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Stadtbahn (8 Juli 2010)

Maria Kanellis


----------



## Jan_Calibra (14 Juli 2010)

Jessica Alba!!!!!


----------



## n1n (21 Juli 2010)

Doutzen Kroes vermutlich.


----------



## 914fuchs (22 Juli 2010)

n1n schrieb:


> Doutzen Kroes vermutlich.



*zustimm*:drip:


----------



## Moreblack (22 Juli 2010)

Doutzen Kroes gehört auf jeden Fall zu den schönsten Frauen


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

da gibets viele, zum bleistift: Susan Sideropoulos, X-Tina, 
Charlotte(macht meinen)Engelhardt, Collien(mach mir die)Fernandez...
und und und
wie soll man sich da entscheiden ?


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

habt ihr ein wenig Zeit, dann würde ich mal anfangen........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................usw.


----------



## Alibaba13 (27 Jan. 2011)

Bettina Zimmermann.


----------



## clarkkent (27 Jan. 2011)

Verona Pooth


----------



## Dirk-sf (29 Jan. 2011)

Nina Moghaddam


----------



## beachkini (29 Jan. 2011)

gibt viele, aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste dann

rosie huntington-whiteley


----------



## Quick Nick (30 Jan. 2011)

Annika kipp


----------



## Riverplatense (8 Feb. 2011)

Monica Bellucci.


----------



## TFraser (25 Apr. 2011)

Bar Refaeli


----------



## TrixX0r (25 Apr. 2011)

Hilary Duff <3


----------



## magnum9669 (27 Apr. 2011)

Christina Plate
Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Marius15694 (9 Juni 2011)

Da gibts so viele da wär ich morgen noch dran mit schreiben


----------



## Riverplatense (10 Juni 2011)

Oder Norkys Batista!


----------



## franzbauer (18 Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## idefix111 (24 Aug. 2012)

Amber Heard


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Aug. 2012)

siehe oben und unten


----------



## Xtinalover (24 Aug. 2012)

Miss Aguilera


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

jennifer aniston


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Natalie Portman


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Felicitas Woll


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Victoria Justice


----------



## magna (28 Sep. 2012)

Also meine Freundin muss sich immer anhören : "ich würde dich für keine andere verlassen außer Jessica Alba"


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

chandler schrieb:


> jennifer aniston



genau das :thumbup:


----------



## sbaldur (29 Sep. 2012)

salma hayek...without any doubt


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann!!


----------



## Riverplatense (29 Sep. 2012)

Ach, was soll's, die kennt ihr doch ohnehin alle nicht ...


----------



## screno4 (30 Sep. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## gazpacho (8 Okt. 2012)

miranda kerr natuerlich!


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Scarlett Johanson... wäre auf jeden Fall ein ganz heißer Kandidat von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Megan Fox gehört zu den Schönsten


----------



## heinzharald (19 Okt. 2012)

Skyfly100 schrieb:


> Megan Fox gehört zu den Schönsten



ganz genau...bin derselben meinung:thumbup:


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*mandy grace capristo ! ! !*


----------



## neuromancer76 (23 Okt. 2012)

Naja, also wenn man von >allem<, sprich Persönlichkeit, Körpersprache, Bildung, Einstellung zu weltlichen Angelegenheiten und dem Willen, etwas zu verändern etc. ausgeht, würde ich sagen:

Lena (*Lach* Seitenhieb auf den Sound-Thread)

NENA. Die Braut ist einfach geil bei The Voice!

Angie M. gibt ja ihr bestes, was Ansichtssache ist.

Silvia Neid


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar Lena Gercke!


----------



## next selection (8 Nov. 2012)

halle berry


----------



## pötzi (9 Nov. 2012)

next selection schrieb:


> halle berry


das stimmt eindeutig. :thumbup:


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Jessica Alba


----------



## noPity (22 Nov. 2012)

Victoria Justice!!!


----------



## Fuchs2010 (22 Nov. 2012)

Natürlich meine Frau!


----------



## luv (25 Juli 2013)

Rihanna oder Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## wonzy82 (27 Juli 2013)

Für mich Kristin Kreuk


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Juli 2013)

Meine Mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2013)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Meine Mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Zeigen!!


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Candice Swanepoel 

Yahooo


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Es gibt nur eine,

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## WhatsMyName (27 Aug. 2013)

Rihanna ist ein Traum


----------



## Lupin (7 Nov. 2013)

Aishwarya Rai gefolgt von Scarlett Johansson und Charlin Theron
Ganz Klar!!!


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Katy Perry :thumbup:


----------



## blackpearl (11 Nov. 2013)

Ganz klar Christina Applegate


----------



## urgal (30 Nov. 2013)

nicole scherzinger


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

die suche ich eigentlich noch


----------



## Soulfire (2 Jan. 2014)

Christina Aguilera!


----------



## Death Row (2 Jan. 2014)

*Hayley Williams* natürlich. 

Den Thread kann man somit nun schließen


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Jan. 2014)

Bo Derek - war zumindest


----------



## Venturini 15 (22 Jan. 2014)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Jessica Alba


----------

